# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  وكيله: ستيفين وارجو رفض الاختبار في الزمالك .. واللاعب أكبر من ذلك

## الحجاج

*وكيله: ستيفين وارجو رفض الاختبار في الزمالك .. واللاعب أكبر من ذلك

أكد وكيل اللاعب النيجيري ستيفين وارجو أن لاعبه رفض الخضوع للاختبار في نادي الزمالك تمهيدا للانتقال إلى صفوفه.
وقال وكيل اللاعب في التصريحات التي أدلي بها لصحيفة اول نيجيريا سوكر :" اللاعب حصل على عرض للاختبار في صفوف الزمالك لمدة سبعة أيام".
وأضاف :" اللاعب قال أنه أكبر من أن يخضع للاختبار في أي فريق في القارة الإفريقية ، هو يريد التوقيع في الحال وهو ما دفعه لرفض عرض الزمالك".
وتابع:" اللاعب بدون نادي منذ سنة لذلك فإنه من الصعب أن يحصل على فريق".
وكان وارجو قاب قوسين أو ادني من الانضمام إلى النادي الأهلي في عام 2010 قبل أن تبوء الصفقة بالفشل.
وولد وارجو عام 1990 وتألق برداء انيمبا النيجيري في الفترة من 2007 وحتى 2008 قبل أن ينضم للمريخ السوداني عام 2009.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حليلك ياوارغو 
ولله زمان يامبدع

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*وورغو لا يختلف إثنان على موهبته و لكنه مثل راجي لا يقدر موهبته و يدمر نفسه بنفسه بعدم المحافظة على لياقته
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*موهوب لكن مامحظوظ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*وارغو موهبة فذة ضيعها الاعلام المضاد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

وورغو لا يختلف إثنان على موهبته و لكنه مثل راجي لا يقدر موهبته و يدمر نفسه بنفسه بعدم المحافظة على لياقته



ـــــ 2 ـــــ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لا اظن يرجع للملاعب مثل اول 
بصراحة اقل قامة من الزمالك والاهلي 
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*لا حوله الله ... ي رب يرجع لينا ..
                        	*

----------

